# South Australia State Sponsorship Success?



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

what are the success chances for me in getting south Australia SS i am Analyst Programmer and ACS has given me +ve outcome with Analyst Programmer AZSCO code?Can anybody tells me how long they take to take their decision and how would i know about the outcome? do i need to send only photo copies of my original docs or notarized one?


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Well u have to check whether ur AZSCO code is in high demand, medium availability or low availability. At this time of year all must have full quotas. It takes 4-6 weeks to get State sponsership. You will know by Email and also u can track online status. u need to send photo copies not the notarized ones.


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

my is in High Availability.And one more thing after filling the online South Australia SS application after how many days we have to send the docs.


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

I am applying for state sponsorship for south Australia for ICT system test engineer with high availability. I am having positive ACS (8+ years) but I have just enough point to get state sponsorship because my IELTS score is 6 band in all... Though this meet state requirement. Should I wait to write IELTS again or just apply with the score I have?


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

You need to send the documents with in 30 days of filing your application online otherwise your application will expire.

From your signature it is evident that you have received your ACS positive result in 5 days. Is that correct ?

Regards,
ank



kashifbari said:


> my is in High Availability.And one more thing after filling the online South Australia SS application after how many days we have to send the docs.


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes this is correct because it was re validation only...


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

kmvipchin said:


> I logged my EOI on 11th July. I want to know how long should I wait for the invitation from SA?
> After having the invitation, is the availability of the job in the job list still matter? My job 249311 is currently 'medium availability', if this reach the level special conditions apply, Is it a matter for visa application?


Hey no need to wait for any invitation, you can apply for SA if your occupation is available (High, Medium, Low) you have to apply before it comes under special condition bcoz, Only Australian graduates are eligible to apply in case the occupation is under special condition, I suggest you to apply SA immediately. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaya73 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Pcc*

Hi,

Can we go PCC before getting the SS approval?


----------



## jaya73 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Pcc*

Hi,

Can we go for PCC before getting the SS approval?


----------



## mobakr (May 16, 2014)

Hi All 
My Agent Applied SA state sponsorship Aug 1 , how long will it take to get a confirmation email that the application been accepted , lodged or any status ,, 

how can i make sure they did lodge it correctly ?


----------



## ramani127 (Aug 31, 2014)

kevin538 said:


> Hey no need to wait for any invitation, you can apply for SA if your occupation is available (High, Medium, Low) you have to apply before it comes under special condition bcoz, Only Australian graduates are eligible to apply in case the occupation is under special condition, I suggest you to apply SA immediately. :fingerscrossed:


Hey,

I have got 9,9,7,6.5 - Overall:8 in Ielts and I have applied for SS in South Australia on 29th August. My Occupation has low vacancies but I tried to apply immediately as soon as my results were out.

my ACS is +

Kindly let me know how long could it take and will it be positive?


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

ramani127 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have got 9,9,7,6.5 - Overall:8 in Ielts and I have applied for SS in South Australia on 29th August. My Occupation has low vacancies but I tried to apply immediately as soon as my results were out.
> 
> ...


Hi, i suggest you should join the following discussion thread, you will get better answers. Though to answer you, as of now SA is processing applications lodged with them on 29th July.

In the thread i mentioned, you will find many of us who have applied for SA SS, also there is an excel link, which will tell you, how is the approval going on.

Cheers

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...68-south-australia-state-sponsorship-414.html


----------



## ramani127 (Aug 31, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, i suggest you should join the following discussion thread, you will get better answers. Though to answer you, as of now SA is processing applications lodged with them on 29th July.
> 
> In the thread i mentioned, you will find many of us who have applied for SA SS, also there is an excel link, which will tell you, how is the approval going on.
> 
> ...


So you have all test scores above 7 and you could have applied for 189 (PR). i am not sure why you have applied for State Sponsorship.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

ramani127 said:


> So you have all test scores above 7 and you could have applied for 189 (PR). i am not sure why you have applied for State Sponsorship.


Any idea..how much time is required for 189 processing?


----------



## Visa190 (Oct 4, 2014)

jaya73 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we go for PCC before getting the SS approval?


I would suggest NO. You should wait for State Sponsorship , Apply Visa and then go for PCC. PCC has validity of 1 year so its better to do it when you have applied for Visa


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

*South Australia (SA) state sponsorship 2015*

Hi Fellow members,
I want to know when will the South Australia (SA) state sponsorship open in 2015?
Will be in July or sooner?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## seoprasad (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I've lodged subclass 489 visa for south australia on Mar 7 2015, today i've received an email from Aus Immi saying visa will get delayed due to many applications for 2014-2015 program year.

Does anyone received this kind of email?
Approx how many days n months they'l take to grant visa from now?

Please help me out friends if any of your friends received this kind of message


----------

